# mucous in 2 year olds nappy



## 13662 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi just hoping someone can put my mind at rest, over the past 2 days i have noticed some mucous inmy daughters nappy when she has had a bowel movement. She has been bothered by constipation on and off since birth, although she has been more regular lately but her stools are invariably small and pellet like. I have suffered from ibs for the last 17 years and mucous has certainly been a problem with me.Is it possible for a 2 year old to have ibs or could the mucous just be caused by something else? i do tend to be over anxious about her and am quite concerned about this, i won't be able to get her to the doctors until after the weekend.Anyone got any words of reassurance for a worried mum?ThanksTracey.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If the stools have been on the constipated side of things she could just be producing enough mucus you can see it to help that pass (everyone makes some all the time, just usually not enough to be noticable).It might be worth giving the doctor a call on Monday to see if they feel it is out of the ordinary, but as long as it is just mucus I wouldn't think it is anything that needs more immediate treatment.Bloody, that is another matter, but just mucus, I wouldn't be too anxious about it.K.


----------



## 13662 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks for your reply,I have only notced mucous, not any blood. We got a puppy a few weeks ago and my little girl is repeatedly putting the dogs toys in her mouth and i'm wondering wether that could maybe have caused some stomach problem, she did have a day of diaohrrea about a week or so ago and did think that she has maybe picked up some germs from the dog.What do you think?Thanks Tracey.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome to the site tracey


----------

